# Westin St John v Marriott St Thomas -Which is the hardest trade?



## soob (Aug 19, 2010)

We are hoping to go to  St Thomas and St John August 2011 and have a Marriott timeshare and free AC to exchange. Would it be impossible to snag both of these resorts in August? Which one should I use my Marriott prime exchanger for? Is it likely that i would be able to snag the other destination on a AC during flexchange or is this not worth thinking about?

Failing this, our other idea is two weeks on St Maarten as there are loads of timeshares there. 

What do you think our chances of these exchanges are? Our Marriott is normally a good trader - Platinum. Thanks - Sue


----------



## Tia (Aug 19, 2010)

If you look at the Starwood board they often say the Westin in STJ is a very hard trade. I'd imagine the Marriott would be easier as  it is still in sales mode and Aug is off season. But the true experts for Marriott are on the Marriott board. I often read the Startwood and Marriott boards looking for Caribbean info as seems they don't make it here, maybe d/t double posts but...


----------



## jjluhman (Aug 19, 2010)

I own a Marriott and have traded it for their St. Thomas property.  I have requested St. John twice, both times over a year out and have never received a trade there.  Starwood has internal trade priority like Marriott does and very few (a handful a year) weeks ever make it into II inventory.
Good luck!


----------



## Numismatist (Aug 19, 2010)

WSJ is by far the hardest trade to get of all.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

WSJ is nearly an impossible trade, and Starwood owners have first priority if by some miracle an Aug. week is deposited.  It's the only quality TS on SJ.


----------



## Sunnivi (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry, but you will never exchange into WSJ through II- Very few weeks are ever deposited into II from this resort- proably less than 5 on a yearly basis.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 18, 2010)

I own at Marriott and I had numerous opportunities to trade into Marriott St Thomas. some of them were just sitting online. I am also a Starwood owner (SDO) and I requested a trade for St Johns for any week over a year ago. I am still waiting...


----------



## tombo (Sep 18, 2010)

Be careful going to either island in August because itis prime hurricane season. My daughter and son in law went to St Maarten for their one year anniversary this August/September and were trapped in their room for 2 days with no cable tv and no internet access for 4 days as the current succession of hurricanes approached and left one after the other. They said it was hard to sleep or relax as the high winds howled for hours on end. Out of 7 days they only had 2 sunny/partly cloudy days, and the water was not clear enough to snorkel on those days because all of the storms had the waves high and the water cloudy. For 2 days there was a curfew on the island where no one was allowed to drive or be out. For several days all the restaurants and shops were closed. They missed many things they wanted to see and do, and they missed numerous restaurants they were going to visit. 

I had warned them that it was a dangerous time of year to go, but because it was their anniversary that is when they wanted to go. After returning they told me that they would never plan another Carribean trip during July,August, or September. It is a big gamble to go during that time of year.


----------



## siesta (Sep 18, 2010)

LisaH said:


> I am also a Starwood owner (SDO) and I requested a trade for St Johns for any week over a year ago. I am still waiting...



While I don't doubt what you say, what I find interesting is that if you search for westin st john on the sightings board, you see postings .. most are for same week travel, but there is an instance of a 3 bedroom being available a month out.  As everything posted in the sightings board is 'left-overs' from ongoing search matches, this seems odd that every single time one was available it didnt pair with your search.  Don't get me wrong I've heard it happen, but everytime?

for your reference:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114618&highlight=westin+john

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108488&highlight=westin+john

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107239&highlight=westin+john


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2010)

siesta said:


> While I don't doubt what you say, what I find interesting is that if you search for westin st john on the sightings board, you see postings .. most are for same week travel, but there is an instance of a 3 bedroom being available a month out.  As everything posted in the sightings board is 'left-overs' from ongoing search matches, this seems odd that every single time one was available it didnt pair with your search.  Don't get me wrong I've heard it happen, but everytime?
> 
> for your reference:
> 
> ...



I was told that II's on-going search stops if it's within 45/60 days window (don't remember the exact #). If this is true, my search would not be matched with any of these sightings...


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 20, 2010)

I've heard that as well Lisa.  Does anyone know if you can (a) start an exchange in flexchange, or (b) whether existing searches continue to be reflected in the account?

I may attempt to start one . . .


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2010)

I have talked to II-you can not start an exchange within flexchange period...


----------



## siesta (Sep 20, 2010)

LisaH said:


> I have talked to II-you can not start an exchange within flexchange period...



thanks for clarification, I just wanted to bring it to your attention just in case, didn't want you to miss out on St John if it was available!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 20, 2010)

It does happen from time to time, however, all the universe needs to line up in order for it to occur. 

I acutally traded a patlry deposit for the WSJ 2 bd. villa a couple years ago. It was within the 45 day period, but I got to go on this trade and ended up buying an August week on the resale 
market.


It was a fluke, but a happy fluke.
B.

ETA:  Here's the trade history:

Exchange

 Harborside Inn - Martha's Vineyard
HIC
Unit: 212 (Efficiency)
Week: 27  Sun, July 06, 2008
Sun, July 13, 2008  013371108 
 Confirmed    

  Confirmed To:  
  Westin St. John Resort and Villas • WEJ
Unit: 3221 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 20  Sat, May 17, 2008
Sat, May 24, 2008


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Beaglemom,

Was this a match from your on-going search, or did you confirm online while browsing the inventory?

Yes this was a super trade!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 20, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Hi Beaglemom,
> 
> Was this a match from your on-going search, or did you confirm online while browsing the inventory?
> 
> Yes this was a super trade!



Never thought to do an ongoing II search as it was, or so I thought, the unattainable.

It was thanks to a Sightings/ Distress posting and I grabbed it ! 

I remember my heart pounding as I clicked "confirm". Insert happy dance icon memory here.

When I got to the WSJ and did the t/s presentation tour, they (WSJ salesfolk)  were incredulous (like me).

Luck o' the Irish

B.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 20, 2010)

Your experience re-enforces my understanding of how II handles on-going searches within the Flexchange period. So far, no on-going search has been reportedly confirmed within the 45-60 days window. I put 45 days down because my Marriott Marbella exchange was confirmed on the 60-day mark.

Hey Beaglemom, good to see you post here


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 21, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Your experience re-enforces my understanding of how II handles on-going searches within the Flexchange period. So far, no on-going search has been reportedly confirmed within the 45-60 days window. I put 45 days down because my Marriott Marbella exchange was confirmed on the 60-day mark.
> 
> Hey Beaglemom, good to see you post here



Lisa,
  I agree with your take on the II 45 day/ Flexchange period. Most of my best exchanges have happened this way. I am blessed to be able to travel on shorter notice so that I can take advantage of these gems.
  Nice to hear from you, too. Think about WSJ next year with us, please ?
  B.


----------

